# Games Com 2011



## The Paladin (20. Juni 2011)

Also, ich lebe in Österreich und da ich kein Schüler mehr bin, arbeite und Geld mit nachhause bringe, dachte ich mir Urlaub zu machen. Ich wollte schon immer mal zur Games Com und wollte fragen: 

Braucht man da ein Ticket was man Online bestellen muss? 

Gibt es Hotels in der nähe der Hallen/Halle die halbwegs günstig sind? (Weiß ja nicht wie es dort ist, bitte nichts überbilliges wo man ausgeraubt wird oder mit anderen in einem Zimmer schläft) 

Sollte ich bestimmtes Mitnehmen? Gibt es dort Supermärkte, Bäckereien, Fleischhauer in der nähe? (Oder ist es verboten eine Leberkässemmel dort reinzunehmen?) 

Was für Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt es in Köln die man noch besuchen könnte? (Fliege am Donnerstag Abend los und habe Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag Zeit) 

Kann man dort Sachen kaufen (T-Shirts, Plastikspielzeug für meine Geschwister) 

Gibt es Gegenden die ich meiden sollte? (Ich kenne Wien, dort hat mir meine Kroatische Abstammung die eine und andere Schlägerei erspart, weiß ja nicht wie es in Köln ist) 

Puh ich denke das wars Ihr könnt natürlich auch erzählen was alles dort abgeht. (Kommt Blizzard auch vor oder Valve? Was für Spiele könnten dort gezeigt werden?)


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juni 2011)

Also wegen Hotels dürfte das jetzt schon schwierig werden. Da hättest du ein paar Monate früher kommen müssen. Naja vielleicht bleibt ja was über. Ich werden Fr. & Sa. da sein. Flug und Hotel ist schon seit 3 Monaten gebucht. Zu Köln selber kann ich nichts sagen. Die Eintrittskarte kannst du auch noch am Schalter bei der GamesCom selber holen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

Werde vermutlich da sein, meine Tera-Gilde hat da einen Bühnenauftritt. *Werbung mach*

Genau weiß ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2011)

Erstmal würde ich dir die Homepage der Gamescom empfehlen. Da steht schonmal, was die Karte kostet: Im Vorverkauf die Dauerkarte 29€ in Ticketshops (eventim z.B., da denk ich, gibt's sowas), an der Tageskasse 31€.
Falls dir Zelten nichts ausmacht: Gamescom-Camp

Was die Sehenswürdigkeiten angeht... Das Messegelände ist ja, wie ich gerade gesehen hab, ziemlich direkt am Rhein. Da kannst du dann über die Rheinbrücke gehen, Richtung City und dir natürlich die Domplatte und den Dom anschauen. Ist schon sehr hübsch, der Kölner Dom =) Außerdem gibt es noch eine Seilbahn über den Rhein, wenn du dir Köln gerne mal von oben angucken möchtest - für mich persönlich nix, da ich Höhenangst habe, aber vielleicht ist es ja was für dich. Seilbahn-Homepage
Ansonsten hier noch ein Link, wo du selbst mal gucken kannst, was dich so interessiert: Kölner Sehenswürdigkeiten

Was die Gegenden angeht... Ich hab bis jetzt nicht viel Gutes über Köln-Porz gehört, aber da ich selbst nicht aus der Ecke stamme, kann dir da ein Kölner eher weiterhelfen *Dracun anschiel* xD
Genau das Gleiche gilt für Supermärkte. Ne Bäckerei jedoch sollte man da schon irgendwo finden. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass du mit deinem Leberkäsbrötchen da reinlaufen darfst - 1. wird dort drin wohl genug verkauft, 2. könntest du damit ja vielleicht irgendwas beschmieren oder wen bewerfen - das wäre so meine Theorie. War aber selbst noch nicht da 

Hoffe, die Links helfen dir ein bisschen =)


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

*Braucht man da ein Ticket was man Online bestellen muss?*

Kann man vorbestellen und es gibts Tickets natürlich auch direkt vor Ort (teurer).
Preise und Ticketshop:
http://www.gamescom....enneu/index.php

*Gibt es Hotels in der Nähe der Hallen/Halle die halbwegs günstig sind? *

Messenähe ist immer teuer - du solltest tatsächlich spätestens jetzt Buchen, aber da bist du mit 90 - 200 Euro / Nacht dabei.
Suche nach "Hotel Köln Messe" - Ich mein, Köln ist ne große Statt, da gibts ansonsten sicher noch Herbergen, Privatvermietungen etc.
Leider hab ich grad keinen direkten Tipp parat. 

*Sollte ich bestimmtes Mitnehmen?*

Viel Wasser.

*Gibt es dort Supermärkte, Bäckereien, Fleischhauer in der nähe? (Oder ist es verboten eine Leberkässemmel dort reinzunehmen?)* 

Gibts - ansonsten die Tankstelle in der Nähe inviten. Auf der Messe direkt ist das Futter meist extrem teuer. Essen mit rein nehmen geht natürlich, so lange du es nicht direkt auf den Ständen futterst oder damit Rechner etc. verschmierst - zum Essen gibts zwischen den Hallen auf der wiese und an den Futter-Ständen Sitzgelegenheiten. 

*Was für Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt es in Köln die man noch besuchen könnte? *

Uhm ... den Dom .. *g*

*Kann man dort Sachen kaufen (T-Shirts, Plastikspielzeug für meine Geschwister)* 

Da bin ich tatsächlich überfragt. Die GC ist im Gegensatz zur RPC zumindest keine Consumer-Messe mit Verkaufsständen. Ich hab letztes Jahr, bis auf die Verpflegungsstände nur nen Comic-Stand (Panini?) gesehen, der was verkauft hat. Normalerweise gibts aber keine Merchandising-Stände im großen Umfang da (ESL-Shop vielleicht ausgenommen). Sagt mir, wenn mir andere Stände entgangen sind. *g*

*Gibt es Gegenden die ich meiden sollte?*

Kalk? *g* Die Frage kann sicher ein Kölner besser beantworten. 

*Ihr könnt natürlich auch erzählen was alles dort abgeht. (Kommt Blizzard auch vor oder Valve? Was für Spiele könnten dort gezeigt werden?) *
Einfach im Auge behalten: http://www.ausstelle.../20100480DE.php


*Warum zur Hölle kann ich keine Absätze machen? FUUUUUUUU*

?


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Obwohl ich selbst nicht der größte Fan dieser Stadt bin, kenne ich mich dort gut aus und mische mich auch mal ein:

Was die Gegend betrifft, so musst du dir eigentlich überhaupt keine Gedanken machen, solange du dich im Bereich der Innenstadt bewegst. Natürlich muss man immer damit rechnen, am späten Abend oder in der Nacht angepöbelt zu werden, besonders in der Straßenbahn. Köln ist eine Partystadt und man begegnet vielen alkoholisierten Spinnern, aber wie gesagt: in der City hält es sich in Grenzen. Nicht ganz so prickelnd ist es in Nippes, Kalk und Köln-Mülheim, aber dort wirst du dich wohl kaum aufhalten.

Empfehlen kann ich dir einen Abstecher in die City, besonders wenn du nach der Gamescom noch feiern gehen möchtest. Barbarossaplatz und Zülpicherstraße bieten viele nette Clubs und Cocktailbars, dort ist immer was los. Ansonsten ist auch das Schokoladenmuseum ganz nett.


----------



## The Paladin (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Infos derweil, ich warte immer dass mir ein Kölner erzählt was man meiden sollte ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Was für Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt es in Köln die man noch besuchen könnte? *
> 
> Uhm ... den Dom .. *g*


- Das Pascha.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> - Das Pascha.




Das klingt irgendwie nach billigen Menschen.. *g*


----------



## The Paladin (20. Juni 2011)

Uh, ich sehe ZAM ist hier, dass ist hoher Besuch, kommst du auch zur Com? Wollte dich schon immer mal in Persona sehen


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr ein wildes ZAM auf der Messe seht: Ihr dürft es ruhig ansprechen wenn ihr Fotos machen wollt. Wir machen uns immer über die Leute lustig, die so neben ihm vorbeischleichen und "unauffällig" die Kamera auf ihn richten.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Ach komm Zam, tu nicht so, du warst da bestimmt auch schon.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ach komm Zam, tu nicht so, du warst da bestimmt auch schon.



Aus welchen Grund?


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

Letztes Jahr Motel für 30 Euro die Nacht mit Frühstück 30 KM von Köln weg bekommen, da kann man nicht merkern ^^ Wer sparen will muss halt noch ein paar Kilometer fahren, aber besser als 100 Euro pro Nacht zu zahlen :>


----------



## The Paladin (20. Juni 2011)

Mit 2000 Euro für Hinflug, Hotel und Essen kann ich mir was Leisten, oder?


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> Mit 2000 Euro für Hinflug, Hotel und Essen kann ich mir was Leisten, oder?



Ja .. und mich noch mit einladen... *g*


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

Wer würde so ein dickes Zam mitnehmen?

psst nimm mich mit


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2011)

Ich komm eventuell dieses Jahr auch mal für einen oder zwei Tage. Mal mit meiner besten Freundin reden, die ja in der Nähe von Köln wohnt


----------



## The Paladin (20. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> psst nimm mich mit



Ich flieg alleine, treffe mich dort mit meinen TF2 Clan und dann gehts in die Messe. Ist dort alle 4 Tage unterschiedliches Programm oder dasselbe? Und sind Budi und Michael von GameOne dort ^^

Edit: Und jetzt verratet mir das Geheimnis von Absätzen hier! (Uh, von selbst gelöst)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Juni 2011)

Hier kannst du schauen wegen Hotels,Preise,Messenähe (nimm 2km, du findest noch was unter 100 Euro)

https://secure.webres.net/webres/portal4/default.asp?PTID=333&LY4=J


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich flieg alleine, treffe mich dort mit meinen TF2 Clan und dann gehts in die Messe. Ist dort alle 4 Tage unterschiedliches Programm oder dasselbe? Und sind Budi und Michael von GameOne dort ^^
> 
> Edit: Und jetzt verratet mir das Geheimnis von Absätzen hier! (Uh, von selbst gelöst)



Meinst Budi und Simon ? Die sind traditionell immer dort, da ja die neue Staffel GameOne immer mit der GamesCom beginnt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juni 2011)

Ich wohn ja fast in Köln und werde Donnerstag und Freitag auf jeden Fall da sein. Wochenende überleg ich mir mal
In Köln selber gibt es eig. keinen Bereich den man gezielt meiden muss...es sei denn man läuft mit Glatze und Springern rum
Kalk und Mülheim sind zwar nicht die schönsten Orte auf der Welt aber man kanns aushalten
Rein vom Prinzip her wirst du kaum ne Fremdenfreundlichere Stadt finden

Merchandisingstände findest du nur vereinzelt. Wenn du früh genug dran bist kriegste aber noch einige Perlen. Abends ist meistens alles ausverkauft
Ich hab mir z.B. eine Sterndose von Mario gesichert und nen Schlüßelanhänger von Giers of Wor...stell dich allerdings auf gesalzene Preise ein
An den Entwicklerständen werden aber auch jede Menge T-Shirts verschenkt. Konnte ein Halo, Crysis, Brink und Fallout Shirt ergattern ohne besonders darauf zu geiern.
Besonders Sonntags werden immer die Restbestände rausgehaun. Da kannst du dich praktisch kaum noch gegen wehren

Sehenswürdigkeiten wären abgesehen vom Dom natürlich auch einfach das Rheinufer an sich, die Kölner Altstadt und die etwas betriebsamere Innenstadt
Hotels bin ich leider absolut nicht informiert

Nahrung wirst du in Köln schon bekommen. Das Essen von der Messe würd ich dir jedoch nicht empfehlen. Es ist zwar meistens recht anständig aber hoffnungslos überteuert.

Die Gamescom ist die zweitwichtigste Spielemesse der Welt und die wichtigste in Europa. Deshalb ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das viele Hochkaräter da sein werden. Sicher ist sowas natürlich nie

EDIT: Es ist meistens das ganze GameOne Team anwesend. Hab mich letztes Jahr sogar mit einigen Unterhalten können


----------



## Dracun (20. Juni 2011)

Hey ich als Kölner sach dir meide diverse kneipen und gegenden bei nacht 

NoGO
-Stiefelknecht
-Hühnerfranz
-Kalk Post
-Chorweiler
-Deutz Bhf
-Breslauer Platz/Hbf


Wo man hingehen kann/sollte
-Ringe
-TabledanceBar
-Brauhaus Früh
-Brauhaus Sion
-Brauhaus Gaffel
-DOM

Aja ich werde definitiv da sein .. wuahhaha


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2011)

Ich war 2009 da und hab ZAM getroffen und mit ihm gesabbelt ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juni 2011)

Köln is ne super Stadt! Da wirst du aber wahrscheinlich in den paar Tagen kaum Zeit haben parallel zur Messe noch die Stadt zu erkunden. Aber was ich dir empfehlen kann ist einfach mal Richtung Dom zu laufen und dir den Riesenplatz mit allem drum und dran anzuschauen (auch Abends, wenn der Dom beleuchtet ist)...bei gutem Wetter sind dort auch mehr als genügend steile Hühner unterwegs 

Ach ja: Immer schön nen Kölsch Kranz bestellen


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2011)

Ich danke sehr für die Infos, ich muss mir noch ein Hotel reservieren, dass Flugticket kaufe ich mir am besten eine Woche vor der Games com. Die Dauerkarte hole ich mir im Internet.


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

In Köln wurde vor kurzem eine Jugendherberge renoviert 
http://www.express.de/regional/koeln/die-fuenf-sterne-jugendherberge-von-koeln/-/2856/8475838/-/index.html

Soll wohl richtig jut sein musst mal schauen ob du da en Zimmer kriegst, ist immerhin etwas billiger 
http://www.jugendherberge.de/jh/rheinland/koeln-riehl/


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich gehe, dann kurzfristig. In Jugendherbegen ist immer irgendwo etwas frei, und Köln hat ja sicher nicht nur eine. Ich gehe - jedenfalls in Deutschland - nur in Jugendherbergen. Ist zwar nicht immer top, aber für 20 Euro pro Nacht billiger als alles, was man sonst finden kann.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2011)

Muss man da nicht Mitglied im Jugendherbergsverband sein, oder ist das mittlerweile nicht mehr so? Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich das letzte Mal in ner Herberge war, da brauchte man den Mitgliedsausweis noch.


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

KA ... fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Muss man da nicht Mitglied im Jugendherbergsverband sein, oder ist das mittlerweile nicht mehr so? Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich das letzte Mal in ner Herberge war, da brauchte man den Mitgliedsausweis noch.



Ja, du musst Mitglied sein, allerdings genügt es, wenn du den Jahresbeitrag vor Ort bezahlst... hab die Summe nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber ist wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2011)

Ach, na dann geht das ja. Muss ich mir definitiv merken, dankeschön ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2011)

DJH jahresbeitrag kostet 5€ und rechnet sich schon nach der ersten Nacht ^^

Ich wollt dieses Jahr egtl unbedingt hin, des kommt sich aber jetzt mit nem praktikum, des ich fürs Studium brauch ins gehege und ich muss aussetzen 

aber nächstes Jahr   xD


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> In Köln wurde vor kurzem eine Jugendherberge renoviert
> http://www.express.de/regional/koeln/die-fuenf-sterne-jugendherberge-von-koeln/-/2856/8475838/-/index.html
> 
> Soll wohl richtig jut sein musst mal schauen ob du da en Zimmer kriegst, ist immerhin etwas billiger
> http://www.jugendherberge.de/jh/rheinland/koeln-riehl/



Könntest ja ruhig als alter Kölner auch deine Bude anbieten


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Meine Frau würde mich umbringen, vierteilen, kastrieren und zerhackstückeln  Die Reihenfolge ist beliebig anwendbar 
Hab nämlich mal mit ihr darüber geredet wegen einem anderen User


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2011)

Ein Glück, dass ich da nicht hinfahre. Zu teuer, zuviel Aufwand.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juni 2011)

Hm, ich geh dieses Jahr nur hin, wenn ich wieder Freikarten bekomme.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2011)

Früher haste dafür Freikarten bekommen wenn du 30 Liegestütz geschafft hast - tz 
Ich geh wohl nicht hin, wenn dann wär das eher als Ausflug mit Kumpels als aus Interesse an der Messe. Meistens kann man sich eh die wenigsten Dinge genüßlich geben weil man 100 Jahre anstehen muss um dann 10 Minuten mit Trailern beschallt zu werden die man 2 Tage später online sieht. Außerdem ist das Essen dort so schlecht und so teuer - das ist schon unverschämt.


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Hey nur in der Messe ... außerhalb gibt es gute Anlaufstellen für legger Essen


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine Frau würde mich umbringen, vierteilen, kastrieren und zerhackstückeln  Die Reihenfolge ist beliebig anwendbar
> Hab nämlich mal mit ihr darüber geredet wegen einem anderen User



wie unflexibel ;D


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Och ich finde ihre Flexibilität bezüglich der Folterungs & Tötungsmethoden doch recht ... flexibel


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2011)

So nach langer buffed abstinenz meld ich mich auch wieder mal

also wenn schon Dracun hingeht dann komm ich natürlich auch 

Hab mir gestern noch das letzte Zimmer im Motel One gesichert und werde dann donnerstag und freitag auf der messe vertreten sein^^


----------



## floppydrive (28. Juni 2011)

Games Com 2011 lohnt sich nicht da ich nicht da bin ihr könnt also zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## wowfighter (28. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was die Gegenden angeht... Ich hab bis jetzt nicht viel Gutes über Köln-Porz gehört, aber da ich selbst nicht aus der Ecke stamme, kann dir da ein Kölner eher weiterhelfen.
> Genau das Gleiche gilt für Supermärkte. Ne Bäckerei jedoch sollte man da schon irgendwo finden.



Also ich bin Kölner und empfehle  dem TE REWE XD ne spaß. Köln-Porz ist  doch nicht "antisozial" und das Nippes schlimm ist bezweifle ich auch.
 Ich wohne im Nachbarviertel und gehe in Nippes zur Schule, das sind alles möchtegernassis, aber alle harmlos^^ 
Halte dich aber vom Bilderstökchen und Chorweiler fern.
Auch wenn ich glaube das du da nicht hinkommen wirst.
Zudem ich habe mir sagen lassen das, das gamescom Camp toll ist, aber ich kann dir dazu nichts sagen weil ich nur 10 Bahnstationen von der Messe entfernt wohne und da mein Bett zum schlafen ist 
 Und zum Programm: 
jeden Tag ist etwas anderes natürlich auch vieles gleich, aber eigtl haben die Aussteller so Planungen wie z.b 
Blizzard: Freitags Live raid und Samstags Kostümwettbewerb usw.

mfg


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2011)

Ach Bilderstöckchen geht auch , genau wie Chorweiler .. es kommt nur druff an zu welcher Uhrzeit und an welcher Ecke man gerade ist. Nippes ist en feines Veedel Porz hat aber schons ehr sehr fiese Ecken (Porz Markt da sollte man abends auch net mehr ohne Begleitschutz rumlaufen) 



Deanne schrieb:


> Obwohl ich selbst nicht der größte Fan dieser Stadt bin, kenne ich mich dort gut aus und mische mich auch mal ein:
> 
> Was die Gegend betrifft, so musst du dir eigentlich überhaupt keine Gedanken machen, solange du dich im Bereich der Innenstadt bewegst. Natürlich muss man immer damit rechnen, am späten Abend oder in der Nacht angepöbelt zu werden, besonders in der Straßenbahn. Köln ist eine Partystadt und man begegnet vielen alkoholisierten Spinnern, aber wie gesagt: in der City hält es sich in Grenzen. Nicht ganz so prickelnd ist es in Nippes, Kalk und Köln-Mülheim, aber dort wirst du dich wohl kaum aufhalten.
> 
> Empfehlen kann ich dir einen Abstecher in die City, besonders wenn du nach der Gamescom noch feiern gehen möchtest. Barbarossaplatz und Zülpicherstraße bieten viele nette Clubs und Cocktailbars, dort ist immer was los. Ansonsten ist auch das Schokoladenmuseum ganz nett.


Hallo? Also das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Ich bin öfters abends in der City (Ringe etc) am Wochenende unterwegs und bin nur ganz selten mal dumm angemacht worden. Und Mülheim ist ein total ruhiges Plätzchen, ich wohne in der Nähe von der Keupstrasse und Berliner Strasse und es ist super ruhig hier. Der Wiener Platz ist auch in der Nähe und hier gibt es kaum bis keine Probleme. Kalk hat seine Problemecken aber es trotzdem ein schönes Veedel mit viel Flair Und zu Nippes habe ich auch schon was zu gesagt. Nippes als "schlechten Stadtteil zu bezeichnen .. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich war 2009 da und hab ZAM getroffen und mit ihm gesabbelt ^^



Der läuft da gerüchteweise 2011 auch wieder rum.


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2011)

Kann gar nicht sein  Dieser ZAM ist doch nur eine Legende wie der Yeti oder BigFoot .. es gibt kaum Beweisfotos das er existiert.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juni 2011)

Ha! Hab ich doch Recht gehabt mit Porz 

Und dass man einem wilden ZAM auf der GamesCom begegnet... Na, mal lieber noch ein paar Meisterbälle einpacken, um ihm an den Kopf zu schmeißen.. Das bringt mich auf ne Idee :> *Styroporbälle und Farbe kaufen geh*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ha! Hab ich doch Recht gehabt mit Porz
> 
> Und dass man einem wilden ZAM auf der GamesCom begegnet... Na, mal lieber noch ein paar Meisterbälle einpacken, um ihm an den Kopf zu schmeißen.. Das bringt mich auf ne Idee :> *Styroporbälle und Farbe kaufen geh*



Stellst du ZAM dann öffentlich aus?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch da 

Wohn in Hagen ---> halbe Stunde mit dem Zug

--> WIN !


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hallo? Also das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Ich bin öfters abends in der City (Ringe etc) am Wochenende unterwegs und bin nur ganz selten mal dumm angemacht worden. Und Mülheim ist ein total ruhiges Plätzchen, ich wohne in der Nähe von der Keupstrasse und Berliner Strasse und es ist super ruhig hier. Der Wiener Platz ist auch in der Nähe und hier gibt es kaum bis keine Probleme. Kalk hat seine Problemecken aber es trotzdem ein schönes Veedel mit viel Flair Und zu Nippes habe ich auch schon was zu gesagt. Nippes als "schlechten Stadtteil zu bezeichnen .. *kopfschüttel*



Du musst aber bedenken, dass nicht jeder die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Und nur weil sich Erfahrungen unterscheiden, heißt das ja nicht, dass sie weniger Wahrheitsgehalt haben. 

Ich war jahrelang regelmäßig in Köln und was ich in Mülheim schon alles erlebt habe, da hält nicht mal der Ruhrpott mit. Bedenke auch, dass du als Mann mittleren Alters vermutlich weitaus seltener blöd angepöbelt und verfolgt wirst, als eine junge Frau. Und was das betrifft, habe ich schon sehr oft Angst gehabt, wenn ich mit der Bahn in Mülheim unterwegs war.

Und daraus resultiert das eher negative Bild, das ich von diesem Stadtteil habe. Dafür ist mir beispielsweise der Deutzer Bahnhof bei Nacht noch nie negativ aufgefallen, zudem dort ja auch meist Sicherheitsdienst unterwegs ist.


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2011)

Nun meine Frau geht hier auch alleine durch Mülheim und angepöbelt wurde sie bis dato glaube ich nur 2 mal  Also in der Hinsicht. Ich sach ja nicht das Mülheim super ist, klar gibt es hier auch Ecken wo mir auch mulmig wird (Don Bosco Club.. nur mit Schutzweste und kampfbereiten Navy SEAL). Und klar finde ich es auch scheiße das die ganzen Alki´s & Junkies am Wiener Platz rumgammeln, vor allem ärgerlich wenn im Sommer der Brunnen an ist und die Kids da spielen wollen. Also Mülheim ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie Chorweiler und ich bin in Chorweiler & Umgebung(Seeberg, Chorweiler Nord & Blumenberg) groß geworden. Und nur weil ich ein Kerl bin, bin ich nicht vor Übergriffen und Pöbeleien geschützt. Hört man ja immer wieder das Erwachsene Männer von Kids zu Tode geprügelt werden.
Was ich eigentlich sagen will, das du sicherlich deine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Aber Mülheim ist trotzdem kein Assiviertel oder eine schlechte Gegend. Weil so oft wie in Chorweiler fährt hier net die Polente lang.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

Man könnte irgendwo ja kurzfristig ein Mini-Community-Treffen machen. Hat Bernd letztes Jahr auch angezettelt =) 
Einfach mal hallo sagen und verschwitzte Messe-Hände schütteln. ^^ 

Tag: Samstag
Location: Irgendeine noch nicht definierte Halle auf der GC oder im Outdoor-Bereich zwischen den Hallen.
Zeit: ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan ich will auch >.< so ein Community treffen wär mal was, aber hab 1. kein Geld 2. keine Zeit und 3... keine Ahnung xD


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan ich will auch >.< so ein Community treffen wär mal was, aber hab 1. kein Geld 2. keine Zeit und 3. *Profit*



Habs mal editiert XD


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2011)

Anspielung, Anspielung


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man könnte irgendwo ja kurzfristig ein Mini-Community-Treffen machen. Hat Bernd letztes Jahr auch angezettelt =)
> Einfach mal hallo sagen und verschwitzte Messe-Hände schütteln. ^^
> 
> Tag: Samstag
> ...



Ausgerechnet Samstag wollt ich nich kommen ._.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Samstag da. Fahren zu 5. von Frankfurt aus. Wird sicher lustig, aber diesmal plane ich die Anreise besser! Letztes Jahr bin ich dummerweise den Messe - Schildern gefolgt, was sich als sehr sehr blöd rausstellte, da ich zu einem weit von der Messe entfernten Parkhaus geleitet wurde und man dann per Buss zur GC gebracht wurde. Spiele testen konnte dann natürlich vergessen, da die Messe gnadenlos überfüllt war.
Ich kann mich aber noch daran erinnern, vor 2 Jahren mit meinem Bruder einen anderen Weg gefahren zu sein. Wir haben in direkter Umgebung der Messe geparkt auf einem kleinen Parkplatz und waren in einigen Minuten bei der GC. Den Weg hat er leider vergessen. Weiß da jemand nen guten?


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2011)

Ja direkt vor der messe 

Alles was rot umrandet ist, ist heute Parkplatz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag da. Fahren zu 5. von Frankfurt aus. Wird sicher lustig, aber diesmal plane ich die Anreise besser! Letztes Jahr bin ich dummerweise den Messe - Schildern gefolgt, was sich als sehr sehr blöd rausstellte, da ich zu einem weit von der Messe entfernten Parkhaus geleitet wurde und man dann per Buss zur GC gebracht wurde. Spiele testen konnte dann natürlich vergessen, da die Messe gnadenlos überfüllt war.
> Ich kann mich aber noch daran erinnern, vor 2 Jahren mit meinem Bruder einen anderen Weg gefahren zu sein. Wir haben in direkter Umgebung der Messe geparkt auf einem kleinen Parkplatz und waren in einigen Minuten bei der GC. Den Weg hat er leider vergessen. Weiß da jemand nen guten?



Wir hatten 2009 unter so einer Brücke geparkt gehabt, ka wo wie was weshalb warum ^^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2011)

pass nur auf deinen arsch auf ^^ köln ist ja die stadt mit den meisten schwulen pro qm ^^

sozusagen das san fransico in detuschland ^^


----------



## Darequi (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es noch interessant für dich ist, aber wenn du noch ein Hotel suchst, 
versuchs mal mit HRS.de die Hotelsuche ... Ich hab hier zum Beispiel vom 18.-21.07. für knapp 55
Euro die Nacht (gerundet) noch Betten in Leverkusen  Nur 15Minuten mit der S-Bahn von Bahnhof
zu Bahnhof. Mit weiteren 15 Minuten Fußweg wärst du am Lindner Hotel BayArena - 4 Sterne excl.
Frühstück. Oder 180Euro Ibis Hotel 5Min zum Bahnhof. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wende dich an http://www.koelntourismus.de/ , 
die wissen immer, wann und wie wo was frei ist. Vllt solltest du auch die Zugstrecke ins Auge
fassen, also wie ich oben schon schrieb, Mülheim oder ähnliches, was direkt an der Strecke in bis zu 
20Min. Entfernung liegt. Da kannst du dann noch richtig sparen!

Aber mal nebenbei, was ist ein "Fleischhauer" ?? Meinst nen Metzger ? 
Gibts in Köln und Umgebung massig  Genauso wie Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Sowohl was das 
Essen als auch Souveniers betrifft. 
Wenn du in Köln in der Umgebung der Innenstadt bleibst kann dir nicht wirklich etwas passieren. 
(Zur Not Koelntourismus fragen ^^) 

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter, bei fragen, einfach mailen, komme aus Leverkusen und könnte ggf. 
weiter ausführen.

Dare


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (29. Juni 2011)

Ich werd auf jeden fall hin, wahscheinlich auch mehr als 1x . Kommt drauf an ob und wie ichs gebacken kriege


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man könnte irgendwo ja kurzfristig ein Mini-Community-Treffen machen. Hat Bernd letztes Jahr auch angezettelt =)
> Einfach mal hallo sagen und verschwitzte Messe-Hände schütteln. ^^
> 
> Tag: Samstag
> ...



wäre wenn dann eher für freitag weils samstag so pervers zugeht :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

Oder Sonntag...da könnten auch berufstätige Member. Dann machen wir uns zusammen zum T-Shirt fangen auf


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Oder Sonntag...da könnten auch berufstätige Member. Dann machen wir uns zusammen zum T-Shirt fangen auf



Aber Sonntag reisen einige auch wieder ab .. *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

._. da hab ich natürlich dran gedacht *hust*


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> pass nur auf deinen arsch auf ^^ köln ist ja die stadt mit den meisten schwulen pro qm ^^
> 
> sozusagen das san fransico in detuschland ^^



Weil Schwule natürlich über jeden herfallen, den sie sehen... ist klar. Schwule haben keine Schönheitsideale oder so... verschiedene Geschmäcker.. kennen die gar nicht!

Lesben erkennt man ja auch schon im Supermarkt an ... nein, ich schreib das jetzt nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ich reise Samstag morgen an und abends wieder ab. Ist halt nicht anders machbar, da die GC wie immer 1 Woche nach Ferienende ist :..(


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juli 2011)

Denkst du 
Die miese Scheiße ist ja das es mitten in die NRW-Ferien zimmert...soll heißen ich hab wahrscheinlich nichtmal Donnerstag und Freitag genug Zeit zum anzocken.
Na wenigstens sind die Kiddys noch keine 18 und versperren die Schlange zu Rage und Bioshock


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juli 2011)

Lohnt sich das überhaupt für die paar Minuten? Falls ich hingehe, werd ich meine Zeit lieber an allen Ständen verbringen und mir dort Trailer ansehen, mit den Devs reden etc.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche vor Öffnung dort zu sein; ich will schnell zu allen spielbaren Sachen rennen, sie testen und danach die anderen Dinge anschauen, die man auch in voller Hütte machen kann.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das überhaupt für die paar Minuten? Falls ich hingehe, werd ich meine Zeit lieber an allen Ständen verbringen und mir dort Trailer ansehen, mit den Devs reden etc.



Hm also ich hab letztes Jahr Halo, Fable, Diablo, Cata usw. angespielt und nicht wirklich lange warten müssen. Ist halt der Vorteil wenn man fast direkt vor Ort wohnt und vorm Wochenende gehen kann.
Am Wochenende würd ichs dir tatsächlich nur empfehlen wenn du das Game UNBEDINGT! anzocken willst. Die Wartezeiten sind da manchmal schon brutal.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm also ich hab letztes Jahr Halo, Fable, Diablo, Cata usw. angespielt und nicht wirklich lange warten müssen. Ist halt der Vorteil wenn man fast direkt vor Ort wohnt und vorm Wochenende gehen kann.
> Am Wochenende würd ichs dir tatsächlich nur empfehlen wenn du das Game UNBEDINGT! anzocken willst. Die Wartezeiten sind da manchmal schon brutal.



der witz war am Samstag mussten wir vor 2 jahren nur ne dreivietel stunde anstehn um Mass Effect 2 zu zocken^^ 
wir sind eirgendwie aus der C&C Schlange in die ME schlange gekommen und das relativ kurz vorm eingang ich hab keine Ahnung wie das ging XD


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juli 2011)

sicher dat, seit 2006 bei jeder dabei gewesen. Da werde ich dieses Jahr nicht nicht kommen 

edit: hmmm....2100 Posts, bekomme ich nen Keks?


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> sicher dat, seit 2006 bei jeder dabei gewesen. Da werde ich dieses Jahr nicht nicht kommen
> 
> edit: hmmm....2100 Posts, bekomme ich nen Keks?



Nein!

Und ich werd wahrscheinlich auch mal vorbeischnuppern.
Wär dann sogar mein erster Flug.
(traurig ich weiss D: )


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2011)

gibts eingentlich dieses jahr wieder nen angebot von der bahn wo man hin und zurück nur 60 € bezahlt ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Juli 2011)

War es die letzten Jahre nicht so dass das GamesCom Ticket auch als Bus- und Bahnticket fungierte ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber nur im Raum NRW.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich versuche vor Öffnung dort zu sein; ich will schnell zu allen spielbaren Sachen rennen, sie testen und danach die anderen Dinge anschauen, die man auch in voller Hütte machen kann.



Anstehn? Was is das? oO


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juli 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Anstehn? Was is das? oO



hä was?^^ *nixraff*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Juli 2011)

@Zam. Samstag wer cool weil samstags ist nicht mehr so viel los,wird dieses ma das 5te mal jubiläum^^ (weil donnerstag und freitag sind ferien und das ist die halle voll ^^ also ist samstag nur 75% auslastung hab ich gemerkt wo ich samstag fast überall nicht lange anstehen musste) 

Also an alle das mit samstag ist cool würde auch ma den foren diktator die hand schütteln ^^ ihr doch auch oder nicht ^^.


----------



## Dracun (24. Juli 2011)

Schon 2 mal gemacht  von daher 

Aber ja Samstag wär funny .. bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich samstag vorbeischaue


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich war bisher 2 mal auf der Gamescom:

1. mal war Super
2. mal schon so "naja"

Überlege mir ob es sich wirklich lohnt ein drittes mal zu gehen.


----------



## Zukane (4. August 2011)

Wäre es hier erlaubt zu fragen wer zur gamescom fährt?

Das ist nru meien Frage ob es erlaubt ist hier zu fragen!
Bzw gibts irgendwo ne Seite wo man Leute suchen kann /fragen ob sie hinfahren (Fahrgemeinschafft) ?


----------



## Sarjin (4. August 2011)

Wohn in der nähe könnte gratis übernachtung anbieten


----------



## Sarjin (4. August 2011)

Angebot meinerseits für die Buffedcommunity. Gratis Übernachtung für bis zu 2 personen 20min s-bahn entfernt vom ziel in einem Vorort von Köln. Nettes 1Familienhaus bei Mammi und Papi  (Bin 20 jahre alt und noch Fachabiturient). Verpflegung gibs entsprechend natürlich auch je nachdem ob mammi was kocht . Fahrt zum örtlichen Bahnhof+ Instruktionen um zum ziel zu kommen sind inbegriffen.

Und falls ich lustig bin geh ich auch noch 1 Tag mit zu Gamescom. ^^ (War die letzten beide male schon da und hab mittlerweile Erfahrung damit )

Falls jemand keine Lust hat noch Geld fürn Hotel auszugeben kann er sich ja bei mir melden und ich klär das mit der Family ab ^^.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Weiß da jemand nen guten?



Vom Köln HBF zum Messegelände mim Zug . Dann Fußmarsch weniger als 5min, das obligatorische rote Bändchen abholen und den besten punkt in der Menge in der Halle finden um schnell reinzukommen . (Tipp: Rechts um die Menge rum und bis ganz hinten an die Wand gehen ^^!)


*Tante Edit räuspert sich und sagt: Jungens und Mädels es tut mir leid aber ich muss euch mitteilen das bis auf weiteres ausgebucht sind. Wenn sich daran was ändert sage ich euch natürlich bescheid! *


----------



## Zukane (4. August 2011)

Fährt hier jemand von (nähe) Stuttgart nach Köln zur Gamescom bzw fährt in (nähe) Stuttgart vorbei? 

Außerdem suche ich noch eien Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für ALLE Tage.


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2011)

Ich habe Freunde belabert und komme jetzt wahrscheinlich auch. Und ich will euch Freaks alle sehen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. August 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Vom Köln HBF zum Messegelände mim Zug . Dann Fußmarsch weniger als 5min, das obligatorische rote Bändchen abholen und den besten punkt in der Menge in der Halle finden um schnell reinzukommen . (Tipp: Rechts um die Menge rum und bis ganz hinten an die Wand gehen ^^!)



Auf keinen Fall! Ich will direkt an der GC parken und mindestens 1 Std. vorher dort sein


----------



## Sarjin (4. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Außerdem suche ich noch eien Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für ALLE Tage.



Ich verweise auf meinen Post oben .



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Ich will direkt an der GC parken und mindestens 1 Std. vorher dort sein



1 stunde voher da sein XD ?! kann sein das es daran liegt das ich so nah dran wohne aber ich bin die letzten male 10min voher aufgetaucht und hab vll 5min angestanden dann war ich drin. Ticket hab ich mir auch dort gekauft ^^. Das is alles np...


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. August 2011)

Ich will auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet sein. Vielleicht gibt es ja Stau, wer weiß. Wenn man nach Einlass dort ist kann man gleich wieder gehen, dann muss man stundenlang anstehen und das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2011)

Ich hab gehört, dass es Freitag, den 19.08 gegen 15:00 wohl sogar ein Meet&Greet am Computec-Verlagsstand mit Olli und Flo geben soll. :O


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2011)

Ich habe es geschafft vom 13. 8. bis zum 21. 8. Urlaub zu kriegen.

Bin vom Donnerstag 10:30 bis Sonntag 13:30 bei der Games Com

Hotel habe ich auch, 1,3 KM von der Messe entfernt und 800 m vom Dom entfernt ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass es Freitag, den 19.08 gegen 15:00 wohl sogar ein Meet&Greet am Computec-Verlagsstand mit Olli und Flo geben soll. :O



Und ZAM taucht da sicherlich auch auf *g*


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ZAM taucht da sicherlich auch auf *g*



Würde er doch nie wagen!


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Ha, ich hab ein Fachbesucherticket für die GC!

Achja, kann mir einer das hier erklären: http://www.bahn.de/p...7_gamescom_LZ01

Immer wenn ich mich durchklicke, Abfahrt eintragen kommt am Ende irgendwas mit 220 Euro statt 89 raus <.< Ich glaub ich bestell den Scheiß lieber übers Telefon...


AAWWWW ich depp.. ich kauf mir lieber zwei BadenWürttemberg Tickets (21 Euro) für Hin und Rückfahrt, kommt billiger

awawawaw zweites mal, köln liegt ja in nrw ^^


----------



## Ol@f (8. August 2011)

Mit dem Fachbesucherticket sollteste aber in NRW umsonst fahren können (,solang du Richtung Gamescom fährst).


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Ja, in NRW, aber nicht da wo ich bin


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

So, ich hab mich jetzt nochmal bisschen bei google Maps umgesehen bzgl. Parkplatz. Bitte schaut euch das mal an (falls ihr euch dort auskennt) und sagt ob das so klappt.

Also ich komme von der A3 aus Osten und gehe bei diesem Kreuz auf die 55a. Erst geht es durch einen Tunnel und dann über eine Brücke, die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Parkplatz dort wirklich geöffnet und für alle Gäste? Bei Street View ist die Schranke unten, aber ich vermute nur weil das Bild gemacht wurde, als gerade keine Messe war.


----------



## Dracun (9. August 2011)

Ja sind sie ... die dürften offen sein


----------



## Carcharoth (9. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ZAM taucht da sicherlich auch auf *g*



Und im Schlepptau hat er das Gefolge seiner treuen Moderatoren :>

Ich nehm den Banhammer mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

Den Hämmer will ich dann mal ausprobieren!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. August 2011)

Also zu Köln kann ich dir sagen das du alle 5m was essbaren finden wirst mach dir keine gedanken xD


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und im Schlepptau hat er das Gefolge seiner treuen Moderatoren :>
> 
> Ich nehm den Banhammer mit
> 
> ...



Gilt da dass Gesetz des Stärkeren? Ich verprügel soviele Moderatoren bis ich selbst einer bin. Und dann ist ZAM drann! Dann bin ich Diktator vom Dirty Harry TF2-Server UND vom Buffed Forum!

MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sarjin (10. August 2011)

The schrieb:


> Gilt da dass Gesetz des Stärkeren? Ich verprügel soviele Moderatoren bis ich selbst einer bin. Und dann ist ZAM drann! Dann bin ich Diktator vom Dirty Harry TF2-Server UND vom Buffed Forum!
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHA



*banhämmerchen-rüber-reich*


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> *banhämmerchen-rüber-reich*



*nimmt Banhammer an*

Und nun ........ nun beginnt sie ........... die Herrschaft des Paladins .............

Erst mal mit einem Ravebreak beginnen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHIq2tZhiuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Hotel ist nur 1.3 Kilometer von der Messe entfernt ^^

Mein erster Games com besuch

Ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass es Freitag, den 19.08 gegen 15:00 wohl sogar ein Meet&Greet am Computec-Verlagsstand mit Olli und Flo geben soll. :O



Nochmal zu Erinnerung ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2011)

Warum zur Hölle kann man die Veranstaltungshotline der DB nicht erreichen? Da geht niemand ran, und das unter der Woche... Im Internet kann ich kein Ticket buchen und hier gibts weit und breit keinen Ticketschalter...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass es Freitag, den 19.08 gegen 15:00 wohl sogar ein Meet&Greet am Computec-Verlagsstand mit Olli und Flo geben soll. :O



The Fuck?

I´ll be there Oo

edit: uhh und carchi auch :3


----------



## Dracun (11. August 2011)

Schade dann sehen wir uns ja net LoD .. ich bin nur Mittwoch und Samstag da


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Schade dann sehen wir uns ja net LoD .. ich bin nur Mittwoch und Samstag da



Bist du als Fachbesucher da?


----------



## Dracun (12. August 2011)

So in der Art


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2011)

ach komm dracun das kannste mir nicht antun :´(


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

Kann man da eigentlich mit dem normalen Gamecom-Ticket gratis in der Umgebung mit dem Zug und Bus fahren.
Wenn ja, wie weit müsste ich dann das Bahnticket lösen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2011)

Bei meinem Ticket steht: Gilt im gesamten VRR und VRS


----------



## Dracun (13. August 2011)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach komm dracun das kannste mir nicht antun :´(


Freitag ist unser wöchentlicher Einkauf und danach habe ich bestimmt keen Bock mehr uff GC 
Sry geht leider net anders


----------



## wowfighter (13. August 2011)

Ich wohne 15 min vom Messegelände entfernt, ein Grund mehr eine Dauerkarte zu kaufen.

An welchen Stand geht ihr als erstes???
Ich renne sofort zu Assasins Creed und dann zu Fifa 12 <3 ^^


mfg


----------



## wowfighter (13. August 2011)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2011)

Rage, Mass Effect, Skyrim, Risen und am Freitag die Borderlands 2 Fragerunde
Ansonsten lass ich mich überraschen. Bin sowieso 3 Tage da, hab also genug Zeit für alles.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2011)

Bin 5 Tage da, da reicht sicher auch ^^


----------



## Deanne (15. August 2011)

Ich werde wohl am Freitag da sein. Vielleicht läuft man sich ja über den Weg. ^^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> The Fuck?
> 
> I´ll be there Oo
> 
> edit: uhh und carchi auch :3



Klingt nach Community-Treffen. Merk ich mir.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Ich war auch erst am Überlegen, ob ich nomma hingehe (ich würde mich nie mehr für ein Spiel in einer Schlange anstellen), aber da ich am 18. Geburtstag habe,  wolte ich dann doch nicht. Wünsche aber trotzdem allen viel Spaß!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2011)

Werd Freitag wohl auch da sein. LoD weiß ja schon wie ich aussehe, also wird man sich bestimmt mal über den Weg laufen wenn ihr euch alle trefft.


----------



## Tyro (15. August 2011)

Nachdem alle meine Mitfahrer nun aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen abgepsrungen sind, werd ich wohl am Samstag mich alleine auf nach Köln machen, naja, genug Gleichgesinnte sind ja vor Ort!


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2011)

Ich werde mich um 5:30 auf den Weg machen. 4 Freunde abholen, um 6 Uhr ca. auf der A3 richtung Westen unterwegs sein und hoffentlich mindestens 30min vor 9 vor der Messe stehen. Soweit die Planung


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Werd Freitag wohl auch da sein. LoD weiß ja schon wie ich aussehe, also wird man sich bestimmt mal über den Weg laufen wenn ihr euch alle trefft.



Toll, du gehst am Freitag und ich am Samstag-Sonntag. D:


----------



## Zukane (15. August 2011)

Werde an allen normalen Tagen, sprich nicht beim Fachbesuchertag, da sein ! 

Außerdem auch aufm Youtubertreffen^^


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2011)

zug fährt in 30 min, man sieht sich dort!

ps: ich bin knapp 1,75 groß, wiege 163 kilo und hab ne brille... ich denke jetzt erkennt mich jeder

ich weiß auch wie du aussiehst lachi ^^




ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass es Freitag, den 19.08 gegen 15:00 wohl sogar ein Meet&Greet am Computec-Verlagsstand mit Olli und Flo geben soll. :O



Nochmal zur Erinnerung ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung ^^



Toll, toll, wenn ich den Stand finde, komme ich um 15 Uhr auch.


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2011)

Sooo klein Dracun wird am Samstag nochmal da sein wie bereits erwähnt ... eigentlich leicht zu erkennen 
Da ich den Wetter Bericht gehört habe, Kurze Blaue Hose, Oranges T-Shirt, Blauer Rucksack. Aja und ne Rollende Kugel binich  

Greetz


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2011)

Ich bin die Schildkröte mit dem Banhammer. Ihr erkennt mich am lustigen Hut. :>


----------



## Firun (16. August 2011)

@Carch
oder der Aldi Tüte... *gg


Ich hab den Text mal von ZAM geklaut 

*Auf der GamesCom 2011 in Köln habt Ihr am Freitag, den 19. August die Gelegenheit "Storyteller" (Olli), "Dargrimm" (Flo), Xashija (Annette) und ZAM mal für ein Stündchen zu treffen und (zu FAST allem ) auszuquetschen. 

Begutachten könnt Ihr uns dann am Freitag, um 15:00 am Computec-Stand Halle 8.1 Stand C038-C039.*


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> @Carch
> oder der Aldi Tüte... *gg



Die war nich vom Aldi. Die war vom Spar.


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die war nich vom Aldi. Die war vom Spar.




Nimm diesmal wenigstens nen Rucksack von Spar.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2011)

..ich bin der der nicht kann weil er aufm Highfield ist :\ Ihr werdet mich sicher erkennen.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nimm diesmal wenigstens nen Rucksack von Spar..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich nehm ne weisse Stofftasche und mal mit nem Kartoffelstempel ganz gross "ZAM <3" drauf.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich nehm ne weisse Stofftasche und mal mit nem Kartoffelstempel ganz gross "ZAM <3" drauf.



Ich glaube ich geh dir ausm Weg. ^^


----------



## Gazeran (17. August 2011)

Ich werd vorraussichtlich am Samstag kommen...
Gibts ne mitfahrgelegenheit nähe Frankfurt? xD


----------



## Ykon (17. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Toll, du gehst am Freitag und ich am Samstag-Sonntag. D:



Und ich schon morgen :<

Wir hätten das mal echt besser planen sollen


----------



## Lari (17. August 2011)

Community Treffen, pah! Einfach am Donnerstag wieder auflauern und anquatschen


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich werd vorraussichtlich am Samstag kommen...
> Gibts ne mitfahrgelegenheit nähe Frankfurt? xD



Leider schon voll >_<


----------



## Gazeran (17. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Leider schon voll >_<



WE NEED MOAR SPACE!


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Community Treffen, pah! Einfach am Donnerstag wieder auflauern und anquatschen



Kommt drauf an wen du da auflauern willst *g*


----------



## Lari (17. August 2011)

Na mal gucken wem man über den Weg läuft. Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind ja vermutlich wieder da, von Dini weiß ichs.
Gibts wieder ein lecker Bierchen bei schwül heissen 30+ Grad im Innenhof *g*


----------



## Drekavac (17. August 2011)

Hi, wollte Samstag+Sonntag die Messe besuchen, zufällig Mitfahrgelegenheit/Mitfahrer nähe Rosenheim anwesend??


----------



## Skatero (17. August 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich am Computec Stand genug Geschenke oder kriegen die Abonnenten am Samstag schon nichts mehr?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. August 2011)

na ihr wilden kommt wer morgen schon wenn ja nen mini treffen an der süd eingangs treppe so 9:30 ^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

solang du ne rechnung oder kontoauszug hast wo drauf steht das du abonennt bist oder sonst was das dich sonst als abonennt kenzeichnet denk ich kriegste was ^^

aber die anderen giveaways dürften vergriffen sein war jedenfalls letztes jahr schon bis auf gratis computerbildspiele ausgaben wenn man da seine adresse und telefonummer für gibt ^^

aber wozu gibts http://www.telefonpaul.de/ und erfundene namen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> @Carch
> oder der Aldi Tüte... *gg




bei uns läuft gerade die fahndung nach dem aldi tüten bomber hast dich darauf bezogen ?


----------



## Skatero (17. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> solang du ne rechnung oder kontoauszug hast wo drauf steht das du abonennt bist oder sonst was das dich sonst als abonennt kenzeichnet denk ich kriegste was ^^
> 
> aber die anderen giveaways dürften vergriffen sein war jedenfalls letztes jahr schon bis auf gratis computerbildspiele ausgaben wenn man da seine adresse und telefonummer für gibt ^^
> 
> aber wozu gibts http://www.telefonpaul.de/ und erfundene namen ^^



Also im Buffed Heft war ein Coupon drin und das ist ja sicher nur bei den Abonennten drin. Also kann ich mich schon als Abonennt kennzeichnen.
Das Problem ist nur, dass das Abo nicht auf meinen Namen läuft. Wird aber hoffentlich schon irgendwie klappen.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also im Buffed Heft war ein Coupon drin und das ist ja sicher nur bei den Abonennten drin. Also kann ich mich schon als Abonennt kennzeichnen.
> Das Problem ist nur, dass das Abo nicht auf meinen Namen läuft. Wird aber hoffentlich schon irgendwie klappen.



Das hoffe ich auch, weil da meist "Hostessen" stehen, die da nicht soviele Infos über "zusammenhänge" bei Abos haben.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich am Computec Stand genug Geschenke oder kriegen die Abonnenten am Samstag schon nichts mehr?



Da ich eher privat da bin, kann ich dir dazu nix sagen ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2011)

yo, gestern war trotz allem schon extrem viel los, am diablo stand hat man locker 3-4 stunden gewartet  Ich will garnicht wissen wie das heute ist.


----------



## Firun (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei uns läuft gerade die fahndung nach dem aldi tüten bomber hast dich darauf bezogen ?



Nein von dem wusste ich bis dato nichts, Carchi hatte letztes jahr eine naja sagen wir sehr geschmackvolle Tüte auf der GC dabei.
Normale Leute nehmen ja sowas wie einen Rucksack mit aber nicht Carchi nein er nimmt eine stoff-sparmarkt tüte mit ... naja das macht ihn mir noch sympatischer als er es schon ist


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> naja das macht ihn mir noch sympatischer als er es schon ist






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. August 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand von denen, die heute schon da waren diesen Plan mitgenommen und kann ihn hier reinstellen? Ich will unbedingt meine Laufroute planen, damit ich die besten Sachen gleich am Anfang machen kann, bevor sie voll sind


----------



## Ykon (18. August 2011)

So, gerade von der Gamescom zurückgekommen.
Im Großen und Ganzen war es genauso, wie letztes Jahr.
 Was mir nur bereits am Anfang die Laune verdorben hat, war die Zugverbindung. Es gibt genau eine Zugverbindung, die aus dem Gebiet Bochum/Dortmund richtung Aachen fährt, also am Bahnhof Köln Messe/Deutz vorbeikommt. Dieser Zug fährt ein Mal pro Stunde. Ich war bereits um 9 Uhr morgens am Bochum Hauptbahnhof und er war komplett überfüllt. Wir sind im Nachhinein an Essen, Mühlheim, Duisburg usw. vorbeigefahren, also konnte man sich denken, wie eng es war. Ich stand 1 1/2 Stunden Schulter an Schulter in diesem stickigen Wagong. Der Rückweg sah btw genauso aus. Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand dieselbe Strecke gefahren? Waren ja immerhin gefühlt 2000 Leute in jedem Wagong.

Bei der Gamecom lief wieder alles etwas besser, bzw. wie gewohnt eben. Die Schlangen an den Bändchenbuden waren lang, aber muss halt sein. Tipp, für die Leute, die nicht so lange anstehen wollen: In ein paar Hallen (zwei, glaube ich) gibt es auch solche Bändchenstände und die waren so gut, wie nie besucht. 
Die Hallen waren früh morgens schnell gefüllt und bereits um 11 Uhr musste man 3 Stunden anstehen, um in die MW3 Box gehen zu dürfen. :S 
Wer spielen möchte, muss also seeehr früh vor Ort sein oder eben Gedult haben 
Ebenfalls ist es ein unglaublich heißes Wetter in Köln gewesen und wird sich die nächsten Tage wohl auch nicht ändern. Also nehmt Wasser mit und das reichlich, denn an den Ständen sind Getränke messentypisch teuer.
Ansonsten war alles wie immer:
Es gibt viel abzugreifen, viel anzuspielen, manche Bühnen wirken wie Konzerte und manche Publisher haben echt Riesiges aufgebaut.


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> So, gerade von der Gamescom zurückgekommen.
> Im Großen und Ganzen war es genauso, wie letztes Jahr.
> Was mir nur bereits am Anfang die Laune verdorben hat, war die Zugverbindung. Es gibt genau eine Zugverbindung, die aus dem Gebiet Bochum/Dortmund richtung Aachen fährt, also am Bahnhof Köln Messe/Deutz vorbeikommt. Dieser Zug fährt ein Mal pro Stunde. Ich war bereits um 9 Uhr morgens am Bochum Hauptbahnhof und er war komplett überfüllt. Wir sind im Nachhinein an Essen, Mühlheim, Duisburg usw. vorbeigefahren, also konnte man sich denken, wie eng es war. Ich stand 1 1/2 Stunden Schulter an Schulter in diesem stickigen Wagong. Der Rückweg sah btw genauso aus. Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand dieselbe Strecke gefahren? Waren ja immerhin gefühlt 2000 Leute in jedem Wagong.



Wie jedes Jahr dasselbe. An sowas gewöhnt man sich, aber ich mein - dafür dass du umsonst bis vor die Tür kommst... Musik rein und gut  ICh fahr jedes Jahr von Essen nach Messe/deutz.


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was mir nur bereits am Anfang die Laune verdorben hat, war die Zugverbindung. Es gibt genau eine Zugverbindung, die aus dem Gebiet Bochum/Dortmund richtung Aachen fährt



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es zwei. Der Regionalexpress nach Aachen und der nach Koblenz, beide fahren über Köln Messe/Deutz.

Ach ja, weiß einer von euch, ob man an der Tageskasse mit EC-Karte zahlen kann?


----------



## Gazeran (19. August 2011)

Fuck yeah!
Ich komm morgen hin, so gegen 13:30 bin ich da  Wenn die Bahn nich kurzfristig streikt...


----------



## Lari (19. August 2011)

Protipp für die Bändchen: am Parkplatz gegenüber des Haupteingangs stehen zwei Zelte, die Bändchen ausgeben.
Gestern gemütlich vom Parkplatz dort das Bändchen in 1 Minute geholt und in 2 weiteren Minuten vorm Eingang.
Vom Parkplatz auf die Autobahn in 5 Minuten... wenn man sich auskennt alles super 

Aber 8€ Parkgebühr, die muss man noch extra berappen. Gemütlicher gehts allerdings nicht


----------



## Ykon (19. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es zwei. Der Regionalexpress nach Aachen und der nach Koblenz, beide fahren über Köln Messe/Deutz.



Ich kam aber aus Bochum, da hätte ich für den Zug nach Koblenz in Oberhausen umsteigen müssen oder so. Der Zug sah aber wahrscheinlich nicht besser aus.


----------



## Ismariel (19. August 2011)

Wo war der Buffed Stand ??

Den hab  ich gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen war da jemand bei dem Stand wenn ja welche Halle war es??


----------



## Ykon (19. August 2011)

Ismariel schrieb:


> Wo war der Buffed Stand ??
> 
> Den hab ich gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen war da jemand bei dem Stand wenn ja welche Halle war es??



Buffed ist beim Computec - Stand und der war in Halle 8, ziemlich mittig angelegt.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2011)

So, nach einem Tag bin ich schon wieder zu Hause (und das in die Schweiz). Eigentlich waren ja alle 4 Tage geplant aber die Gamescom war, was anderes fällt mir nicht ein was es besser treffen würde, beschissen.

Das letzte Mal war ich noch an der Gamescon als sie das letzte Mal in Leipzig war. Ist also schon ein paar Jahre her. Also man sollte die Gamescom umbennen in SchreifüreinT-Shirtcom. Mit Gamescom hatte das ganze nicht mehr viel zu tun. Wollte man sich einen Präsentation anschauen, fals man mal eine erwischt hat und nicht nur Gody-Swaping (oder wie die das nennen), war der Stand nebenan sicher gerade mit solch einem Gody-Swaping beschäftigt und man hat vor lauter geschrei der Zuschauer und des Moderators nicht wirklich verstanden was der Moderator auf dem Stand auf dem sich gerade befand erzählt hat. Der Lärmpegel war auch sehr sehr hoch. Die Musik an gewissen Ständen und das Geschrei der Moderatoren hat einem förmlich auf den Kopf gehämmer das man nach kurzer Zeit schon Kopfschmezen hatte. Dann waren es einfach viel zu viele Leute. Für jeden Schrott hätte man mind. 2 Stunden und für gute Games 3 - 4 Stunden anstehen müssen. Man sollte einfach nur eine gewisse Menge an Tickets verkaufen und fertig. Ausserdem war wohl durch den Jugendschutz und die vielen Ballergames nur viele viele Wänder zusehen wo man anstehen musste um reinzukommen. Ich hab mich dann schon um 18 Uhr verabschiedet und dachte ich wäre einer der einzigen die schon geht das die Messe ja noch 2 Stunden offen ist. Aber siehe da, ein riesiger Strom von Leuten hat sich bereits auf dem Weg zum Ausgang begeben. War wohl nicht der Einzige der sich gedacht hat, dass er hier nicht auf einer Messe für Games ist.

Ach ja, also ich finde das Bier auf so einer Veranstalltung nichts zu Suchen hat. Sollen die Leute sich doch Abends in die Stadt besaufen gehen wenn sie es unbedingt brauchen. Man hat das gut am verhalten der Menschen erkannt. Ein paar Moderatoren haben da aber gut eingegriffen was ich sehr gut fand.

Was auch noch schlecht gelöst war, war wohl die Länge der Demospielzeit. Beispiel Guil Wars 2. Bin am Anfang dort hingerannt und hatte nur der der gerade am zocken war und 2 andere vor mir. Dachte:" Super, musst wenigstens nicht lange warten." Als ich aber den Timer sah das der bei 40 min pro Person Stand und ich somit ausgerachnet habe das ich mit gerade einmal 3 Leuten vpr mit jetzt 2 Stunden warten darf, war das nur der Anfang eines "tollen" Tages an der Gamescom. Bei vielen anderen Ständen war gar keine maximale Zeit vorgeschrieben und man war nur zum zusehen verdammt.

Tja, für mich wars das mit der Gamescom und ich werde die nächsten Jahre ganz sicher nicht dabei sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Protipp für die Bändchen: am Parkplatz gegenüber des Haupteingangs stehen zwei Zelte, die Bändchen ausgeben.
> Gestern gemütlich vom Parkplatz dort das Bändchen in 1 Minute geholt und in 2 weiteren Minuten vorm Eingang.
> Vom Parkplatz auf die Autobahn in 5 Minuten... wenn man sich auskennt alles super
> 
> Aber 8€ Parkgebühr, die muss man noch extra berappen. Gemütlicher gehts allerdings nicht


Ultraprotipp

geht zum Nordeingang da ist nie was los!


----------



## Luette84 (19. August 2011)

So nun endlich zufrieden Heim nach einem langen tag Auf der GC 2011. Es wahr voller so hatte ich das gefühl aber schön. Mein Highlight heute Wahr aber eindeutig das Meet and Greet mit euch den Buffies *zu Info an die anwesenden meiner einer das langhaarige dünne etwas.* Ihr seid ne tolle truppe und es wahr schön etwas über euren job zu hören. Dazu dannoch der ungeplante Special Guest den ich net nennen möchte anwesende wissen wen ich meine. musste mich würklich zusammen reisen um nich zu einem aufgereten kreischenden fan zu werden. Was mir gefiel in schen gezeigten RPGs. Also die Raid Live demo von SWTOR fand ich sehr nice und muss sagen der boss teilte gut aus für nen Nomal mode. Frogster machte wieder ne große party was nicht verkehrt wahr wie ich finde beim WoT stand gabs nette Mädels zu sehen. Ach ja eins noch ich hab etwas Geld verpulvert ich hoffe das ich es net umsonst ausgab zum einem hab den ersten comicband von SWTOR mir geholt dann den ersten Roman auch von SWTOR da währ schön vorallem zum roman wenn ener was vllt von euch buffies schreiben könnte wie er den fand. ud zu guter letz noch ne God of war Figur. alles im allem einer schöner aber zu kurzer tag.


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Protipp für die Bändchen: am Parkplatz gegenüber des Haupteingangs stehen zwei Zelte, die Bändchen ausgeben.
> Gestern gemütlich vom Parkplatz dort das Bändchen in 1 Minute geholt und in 2 weiteren Minuten vorm Eingang.
> Vom Parkplatz auf die Autobahn in 5 Minuten... wenn man sich auskennt alles super
> 
> Aber 8€ Parkgebühr, die muss man noch extra berappen. Gemütlicher gehts allerdings nicht



ProTipp vom Überpro: In der Messe drin gibts kleine Stände die Bändchen verteilen, dort bekommst du alles noch schneller


----------



## win3ermute (20. August 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dann schon um 18 Uhr verabschiedet und dachte ich wäre einer der einzigen die schon geht das die Messe ja noch 2 Stunden offen ist. Aber siehe da, ein riesiger Strom von Leuten hat sich bereits auf dem Weg zum Ausgang begeben. War wohl nicht der Einzige der sich gedacht hat, dass er hier nicht auf einer Messe für Games ist.



Du bist Dir aber bewußt, daß um 18.00 Uhr auf jeder Messe sich ein Strom von Besucher in den Ausgang ergießt?



> Ach ja, also ich finde das Bier auf so einer Veranstalltung nichts zu Suchen hat. Sollen die Leute sich doch Abends in die Stadt besaufen gehen wenn sie es unbedingt brauchen. Man hat das gut am verhalten der Menschen erkannt. Ein paar Moderatoren haben da aber gut eingegriffen was ich sehr gut fand.


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2011)

Du meinst also, dass es an der Qualität der Veranstaltung liegt, wenn die Leute frühzeitig das Gelände verlassen? Das sehe ich anders. 
Ich habe mit vielen Leuten gesprochen und die meisten wollten schlichtweg verhindern, dass sie wegen der vielen Besucher keinen Zug mehr kriegen. 
Und wenn man sich die Massen am Bahnhof Deutz so angeguckt hat, ist das absolut verständlich.

Wenn dich Lärmpegel, Menschenmaschen und chaotische Zustände an den Ständen stören, dann solltest du solch eine Messe nicht besuchen. 
Das ist eine Spielemesse und kein Kaffekränzchen, mit rücksichtslosem, rüpelhaftem Verhalten und Gedrängel muss man rechnen. Zudem kann man Köln nicht mit Leipzig vergleichen. Köln ist eine Medienstadt und liegt im bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland, wo zudem auch noch gerade Schulferien sind. Was erwartest du da?

Ich würde mich durchaus als kritischen, etwas empfindlicheren Menschen bezeichnen und mich haben weder die Menschenmassen, noch der Lärm gestört. 
Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie schlecht deine Ohren sind, aber ich habe die Moderationen trotz der Kreischerei bestens verstanden. Natürlich ist es nervig, wenn die Leute nur wegen der Goodies zu den Ständen kommen und dann drängeln, aber was erwartest du? Sobald es etwas umsonst gibt, flippen die Leute aus, das passiert dir aber überall, nicht nur auf der Gamescom. Ganz abgesehen davon, haben manche der Moderatoren die Besucher regelrecht zum Kreischen aufgefordert.

Ich als Frau wurde zB. überall sehr rücksichtsvoll behandelt und alkoholisierte Besucher sind mir nirgends aufgefallen. Als ich am Battlefield-Stand anstand, hat man mich sogar noch vorgelassen, weil ich dringend zum Klo musste und sich dafür eingesetzt, dass ich danach wieder in die Schlange durfte.

Im Großen und Ganzen fand ich die Gamescom absolut in Ordnung. Es gab viel zu sehen, ein paar Spiele konnte ich anspielen und nette Goodies gab es auch.


----------



## Luette84 (20. August 2011)

Ich kann dir im Großen und ganzen zustimmen. nur ich nahm nicht zb. nen zug eher sondern nen zug später. denn um 19:52 wahr deutz so überfüllt heftig^^. Und ja man merkte das ferien sind denn fürn freitag wahr zimlich voll hatte ich das gefühl was bei meiner stimmung keinen abbruch tat^^ einfach nur Geil das ganze und ich freu mich auf nächstes jahr^^


----------



## Lari (20. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hab mich hier nur angemeldet, weil mir Leute auf der GC erzählten, was das hier für ein abseitiger Haufen sei, den man mal erleben sollte. Bei Postings wie dem da oben verstehe ich die Kritik durchaus.



Ein Posting von über 170 und den nimmst du als Abbild der gesamten Community, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Leuchtet dir wahrscheinlich selbst ein, wie dumm das ist, oder?


----------



## JonnyDoe (20. August 2011)

Mein Statement dazu, nach dem heutigen Ansturm und allem was ich so gehört, gesehen und gelesen habe ist wie folgt:

Donnerstag und Freitag ist es super!
aber am Wochenende sollte man sich bei solch einem Wetter doch lieber im Garten oder irgendwo in die Sonne legen oder ein wenig in der Stadt rumdüsen!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du bist Dir aber bewußt, daß um 18.00 Uhr auf jeder Messe sich ein Strom von Besucher in den Ausgang ergießt?
> 
> 
> 
> Hab mich hier nur angemeldet, weil mir Leute auf der GC erzählten, was das hier für ein abseitiger Haufen sei, den man mal erleben sollte. Bei Postings wie dem da oben verstehe ich die Kritik durchaus.



Total unangemessenes Kommentar, finde den Ton hier im Offtopic Forum sehr sehr angenehm und ich hab schon einie andere Gaming Foren gelesen und lese sie immer noch und ich weiß warum ich hier mehr als 1000 Postes habe und in den anderen mit weniger als 100 Aktiv bin. Es mag sein das bestimmte Spiele Foren, hier einen etwas anderen Ton haben aber diese sind im Offtopic selten anzutreffen und wenn doch ignoriere ich sie oder sie werden auf ihren unangemessen Ton hingewiesen.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie bescheuert ist denn der Satz? Kann nicht mal "Veranstaltung" richtig schreiben, aber regt sich über alkoholisierte Besucher auf. Das ist ein Event - da wird selbstverständlich gefeiert, wie auf jedem anderen Open-Event auch! Bleib zuhause, wenn Du keine feiernden Massen abkannst -* Dich wird keine Sau vermissen!*
> 
> Hab mich hier nur angemeldet, weil mir Leute auf der GC erzählten, was das hier für ein *abseitiger Haufen* sei, den man mal erleben sollte. Bei Postings wie dem da oben verstehe ich die Kritik durchaus.



Ja, du bist ja ein so viel besserer Mensch *rolleyes*

Ich kann die Kritik von Qonix durchaus verstehen. Meiner Meinung nach habe alkoholische Getränke auf einer Videospielmesse ebenso nichts verloren, wie kreischende Jugendliche am FACHBESUCHERtag. Aber die Kölner Messe geht da ja schön ihre eigenen Wege...


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

Samstag kommen halt noch die leute die nicht aus köln sind und die berufstätigen

die 2 tage vorher kann man ja leider nicht gehen wenn man nen job hat und von auswärts kommt - ich wär 2010 als es das angebot bahn plus ticket hin und zurück 89 gab genutzt und war nach 4 stunden fahrt um 10 uhr in köln und um kurz vor 11 beim eingang 

die 3 bis 4 räume waren halt schlecht organisiert man hätte eine halle für fsk18 einrichten sollen genug fsk 18 spiele gabs ja dann hätte es auch nicht die grossen kasten gegeben und sie hätten ihre trailer,vorstellungen in der öffentlichkeit geben können und man hätte sich zwar auch anstellen müssen aber hätte auch was vom spiel sehen können während es andere spielten siehe blizzard stand.

die wer am lautesten schreit kriegt ein t shirt ist inzwischen leider normal - was ich damals schade fand das es nicht mal broschüren oder prospekte bei den ständen gab zu spielen die einen interessierten wegen den blöden jugendschutz.

war nach 3 stunden halt wieder richtung hbf gegangen und fuhr dann nachhause 

das einzig positive letztes jahr am samstag war wie ich am rand den angriff auf den fsk/usk stand miterleben konnte wie paar jugendliche geschüttelte cola flaschen 2liter aufmachten und auf den stand geworfen haben und nieder mit der zensur riefen


----------



## Dracun (20. August 2011)

Also nach dem ich vorhin am Osteingang gesehen hab wie sich die Schlange Richtung Deutzer Bahnhof schlängelt, habe ich für mich beschlossen ... Nee heute gehste net da rein 

Und mal zu den ganzen Kommentaren "Leipzig war besser"
Das mag sein,keine Ahnung, aber das Gaming wird nur mal immer mehr Casual immer mehr Leute spielen Computerspiele. Da ist doch klar das eine Messe einen großen Andrang hat. Ich verwette meinen Hintern darauf das wenn die GC immer noch in Leipzig wär, würde es dort genau so aussehen.
Und wenn man bedenkt das die GC immer neue Rekorde einfährt(Besucher, Aussteller) heißt das ja wohl das sie ziemlich erfolgreich ist, in jeder Hinsicht.
Solche Messen sind halt mittlerweile für die Allgemeinheit und nicht mehr für Nerds und Gamer.
Das sollte man bedenken BEVOR man meckert. 
In diesem Sinne .. cya


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. August 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was auch noch schlecht gelöst war, war wohl die Länge der Demospielzeit



30-40 Minuten: Bwäh, bwäh, bwäh ich komm nie dran.
15-25 Minuten: Bwäh, bwäh, bwäh viel zu kurz.

Manchen Leuten kann mans nicht recht machen.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. August 2011)

Naja ich war glücklicherweise schon gestern dort. Hauptsächlich auch wegen Star Wars: The Old Republic
Allerdings als ich dann am Ende der Schlange war, wo ein Schild stand mit der Aufschrift _*4 Hours*_, also die Wartezeit bis man da mal rankommt, war mir das ganze dann doch zu stressig. Man konnte aber auch so schon einiges davon sehen^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2011)

Diese Schilder sind leicht irreführend. Wir waren 40 min. vor Öffnung dort, sind pünktlich rein und gleich zu BF3 gerannt. Leider war das schon sehr voll. Uns wurde dann gesagt, dass wir 9 Stunden zu warten haben. Nach 10 Minuten waren es dann nurnoch 6 Std. und nach einer weiteren halben Stunde waren es 3 Std. Insgesamt haben wir dann doch ca. 4,5 Std. warten müssen, aber es hat sich gelohnt . Auch Swifty und Athene gesehen, aber leider verpasst (siehe 'was regt euch auf' -Thread).


----------



## Dagonzo (20. August 2011)

Also für mich ist solch eine lange Wartezeit nur reine Zeitverschwendung. Ich muss ein Spiel nicht unbedingt vorab spielen, wenn ich es bei Release bzw. ein paar Tage davor sowieso spielen werde. Meine Infos die ich wollte, habe ich eh bekommen. Und für 15 Minuten spielen 4 Stunden warten? So gut kann gar kein Spiel sein, dass ich sowas tun werde.
Und auf Retortenpromis (kommt für mich erst nach A, B und C-Promis) habe ich eh kein Bock. Die sind nicht mal eine Sekunde meines Lebens wert. Für mich müssen Leute im RL was geleistet haben, wenn sie meine Beachtung wollen 
Ich habe mich dort lieber mit ein paar netten Hostessen unterhalten


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

falls wer den dance contest von blizzard auf der gamescon verpasst hat ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxmyiXJbj7Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeXrWil_nCg

paar gute sind bei paar witzige zum bsp wo die eine vergass mitten im tanzen wie der nachelf tanz weitergeht dabei ist das doch nur hoch runter hinter wackeln und paar peinliche ^^


----------



## LaronX (21. August 2011)

@Dagonzo
Ich hab heute auch knapp 3,5 vor dem GW2 stand gewartet für 40min zocken und ich fand das hat sich gelohnt.
Für was geht man den zu GC um T-Shirts und andres Zeug abzugreifen?
Naja das mach ich zumindest nicht und ich konnte sogar mit den Entwicklern Spielen


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2011)

Auf der GC hat jeder, der BF3 angespielt hat ein dogtag mit einem Downloadcode bekommen, den man beim Vorbestellen von BF3 angeben soll. Weiß jemand, was der bringt?


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Dynamische-Dogtags-angekuendigt-836621/

In Battlefield 3 werden erstmals dynamische Dogtags integriert, wie der Publisher Electronic Arts und das Entwicklerstudio Dice jüngst verlauten ließen. Die Hundemarken sind bereits seit dem Serienteil Battlefield 2142 vertreten und dienen als Auszeichnung beziehungsweise als Visitenkarte eines Spielers.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2011)

Ja und was macht jetzt der DL code?


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2011)

Wir gehen heute nicht mehr GC, 5 Tage am Stück sind zu heftig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. August 2011)

> In Battlefield 3 wird es keinen Serverbrowser geben. Stattdessen setzt der Entwickler DICE auf eine browser-basierte Lösung.



Das wars dann zum Thema BF3. Unglaublich, wie man auf solchen Murks kommen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

für 2012 hoffe ich mal tuen sie noch eine Halle mehr anmieten und endlich mal eine Halle rein Fsk 18 machen dann gibts die hässlichen Boxen auch nicht mehr.

Und das die Bahn wieder die gamescon bahnkarten am schalter verkauft und nicht nur auf der hp wo die weiterleitung nicht funktioniert ^^


----------



## Gazeran (21. August 2011)

So war gestern auffer Gamescom, 4std. Zug, 2 Std warten dann drinne!
Btw: ich war der einzige der nach 13 uhr ohne vorverkaufskarte reingekommen ist DDDD meh got da haxx!

War aber schon zu voll fand ich :S


----------



## darksilver1 (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLuhKER3mu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2011)

http://games.ign.com/articles/118/1188110p1.html

Jetzt wo die gamescom vorbei ist: Erzählt mal 
Was waren eure Highlights?


----------



## BlizzLord (21. August 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> http://games.ign.com.../1188110p1.html
> 
> Jetzt wo die gamescom vorbei ist: Erzählt mal
> Was waren eure Highlights?



Zuhause rumsitzen und innerlich Selbstmord begehen weil man nicht hinkonnte das war so mein Highlight QQ

Auf der Liste fehlt Starcraft II wie schlecht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2011)

BF3 war mein Highlight


----------



## Teal (21. August 2011)

Meine TOP3-Highlights waren:


Battlefield 3
Guild Wars 2
FireFall

Auch sehr gut: The Secret World, Risen 2: Dark Waters sowie einige der kleineren Produktionen, wie etwa "All Zombies Must Die!". 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q2wQYosAho[/youtube]

SWTOR hat mich fast schon etwas enttäuscht, aber mal sehen, wie sich dann die finale Version spielen wird.


----------



## Gazeran (21. August 2011)

Mein highlight? hmmm der Razer-Stand PARTY PARTY! ;D
Ah ne games, hab keins angezockt (war zu viel los) aber SW:TOR sah recht gut aus, genauso wie TERA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tm70ZDSm0xI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. August 2011)

Hat jemand Gronkh gesehen?


----------



## Zukane (22. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hat jemand Gronkh gesehen?



Nein aber so "toll" finde ich ihn persönlich nicht.

Aber "DasMikro" hab ich gesehn. Hab bisschen geschrien aber nur weil die Kamera von seinem Kollegen fast genauso aussah wie meien (hab ihn garnicht dort gesehn)
und dann kam er auf mich zu haha direkt beim ersten Tag am Eingang >.<


----------



## KenosDark (22. August 2011)

Es war nun meine dritte Gamescom und muss sagen, dass die Publisher aus den Fehlern letztes Jahr gelernt haben, ich konnte dieses mal mehr Spiele antesten. Und es gab "mehr" Merchandise, wenn man sich drum Prügeln wollte.

Es war teilweise eine Unverschämtheit wie sich einige Besucher verhalten haben, haben die gefangenen Sachen einen aus der Hand gerissen obwohl man "über-alle-berge" war. Man wurde ohne Ende angerempelt, teilweise Beleidigt und manche wurden Handgreiflich, dank der Security konnte öfters das schlimmste vermieden werden.

Leider war das meine letzte Gamescom, dieses Verhalten der sogenannten "Gamercommunity" ist unterste Schublade. Im Ersten Jahr hatten man Respekt voreinander, man entschuldigte sich wenn man sich anrempelte, bat den Platz neben einen an und wenn man was gefangen hat, was man schon hatte, hat man es weiter gereicht und nicht, mal übertrieben, Millionen gleiche Schlüsselanhänger eingesteckt. Jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder die "Mimimi-du-hast-nix-bekommen" Flamer. Tut es ruhig, aber fragt euch selber, seid ihr dann besser als das Asoziale Pack was diese Tage unterwegs war?

Leider versifft die Community immer mehr, oder waren dieses Jahr mehr Buffednutzer auf der Gamescom? (Der war schon böse musste aber sein) *zwinker*


Hand hoch wen es sonst noch genervt hat, dass diese kleinen verzogenen Gören mit ihren Schuhe absichtlich über den polierten Hallenboden gequietscht sind?


so far

Publisher Top
Community Flop


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das wars dann zum Thema BF3. Unglaublich, wie man auf solchen Murks kommen kann.



Wer hat dir den Müll erzählt? ^^ Natürlich gibt es einen Serverbrowser, ich hab doch gezockt (In der EA Lounge) wobei mir zweimal das Spiel abgekackt ist xD


----------



## cruzn (22. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer hat dir den Müll erzählt? ^^ Natürlich gibt es einen Serverbrowser, ich hab doch gezockt (In der EA Lounge) wobei mir zweimal das Spiel abgekackt ist xD



Einmal hier klicken


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

Mamamia, was die Typen sich ausdenken ^^


----------



## Zukane (22. August 2011)

@KenosDark

Davon nichts gemerkt.
Klar ich hab auch Leute "gesehen" die paar dumme Sachen zu jemanden oder eifnach so geschrien haben, allerdings sonst nichts.

War auch meine allererste Gamescom und war hauptsächlich beim Guild Wars 2 "Stand".

Fande es echt schade das man solange warten musste bis man ein game zocken konnte (es wurde bei mir nix draus).
Muss es denn 30-45 Minuten sein?

Reichen da nicht schon 15-20? Und wieso imemr so wenige PCs? oO
*geldspargeldspar*


----------



## Rayon (22. August 2011)

30-45min ist doch verhältnismäßig schnell. Bei Diablo 3 standest gut und gerne 5-6 Stunden  Hab mir sowas auch nicht angetan


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2011)

Luette84 schrieb:


> *zu Info an die anwesenden meiner einer das langhaarige dünne etwas.*



Warst du mit Hordlerkiller unterwegs?


----------



## Qonix (22. August 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> 30-45min ist doch verhältnismäßig schnell. Bei Diablo 3 standest gut und gerne 5-6 Stunden  Hab mir sowas auch nicht angetan



War etwas schlecht von Zukane fomuliert. Es waren nich 30 - 45min Wartezeit (also nur wenn du zweiter warst) sondern jeder durfte 45 min zocken nach Timer. Also kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie schnell da die Wartezeit bei auch nur wenigen Leuten vor dir in die Höhe schiesst.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

Am ersten Tag war ne Wartezeit von 20 Min xD


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

Fachbesucher tage gelten nicht 

Wie gesagt eine Halle mehr bzw 1 Halle fsk 18 und man würde von den interessanten titel auch was sehen und hätte nicht die die hässlichen boxen und die hallen verstopft mit sommerferien schüler


----------



## Luette84 (22. August 2011)

@Zam. indirekt hab ihn ja da getroffen hab die meiste zeit eig mit Olli geschnackt^^ am freitag^^


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

ich hatte angst und hab mich zurückgehalten


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. August 2011)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Es war nun meine dritte Gamescom und muss sagen, dass die Publisher aus den Fehlern letztes Jahr gelernt haben, ich konnte dieses mal mehr Spiele antesten. Und es gab "mehr" Merchandise, wenn man sich drum Prügeln wollte.



Das mit den unverschämten Besuchern ist mir dieses Jahr auch stärker aufgefallen. Es wurde sich absolut schamlos vorgedrängelt und was mich auch sehr genervt hat, waren größere Gruppen die sich dann "die Plätze freigehalten" haben. Wenn jemand mal dringend aufs Klo muss kann ich das ja noch verstehen, aber in der Prey 2 und Rage Schlange war eine 6er Gruppe die öfter mal einen Typen zurückgelassen haben und die anderen 5 haben sich derweil anderweitig auf der Messe beschäftigt.
Und für das Merchandise musste man sich dieses Jahr richtig prostituieren. Letztes Jahr hat man ein T-Shirt als Dankeschön bekommen, wenn man sich die Präsentation angesehen hatte oder sie wurden ohne stundenlanges Geschrei vor den Ständen verteilt.
Dieses Jahr musste man ne halbe Stunde rumbrüllen und wenn dann was in die Menge gefeuert wurde, gabs meistens noch Schlägereien. Darauf hatte ich absolut keine Lust und hab folglich auch keinerlei Merchandise mitgenommen.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen dieses Jahr gab es fast nichts an Merchandise... sehr schade eigentlich.


----------



## Luette84 (22. August 2011)

vllt hatten die anderen auch das prop wie THQ die ihre shirts zu space marine nich durch den zoll bekamen^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.d...uendigt-836621/
> 
> In Battlefield 3 werden erstmals dynamische Dogtags integriert, wie der Publisher Electronic Arts und das Entwicklerstudio Dice jüngst verlauten ließen. Die Hundemarken sind bereits seit dem Serienteil Battlefield 2142 vertreten und dienen als Auszeichnung beziehungsweise als Visitenkarte eines Spielers.



Ich verstehe das mit den Dogtags. Aber was bringt jetzt der Code, den man auf der GC beim Spielen von BF3 bekommen hat? Da steht, dass man den bei der Bestellung mit Origin mit angeben soll.


----------



## The Paladin (23. August 2011)

So, das war meine erste Games Com

Hier ist mein Fazit:

Merchandise: Sehr wenig. 

Ich habe eine Pokemon Schwarze Edition von einem Nintendo mitarbeiter gekriegt weil ich ihm geholfen habe ein paar Kisten zu schleppen (+1 Punkt für Nintendo)

Ich habe beim Blizzard Quiz ein T-Shirt gewonnen und er gab mir ein "For the Horde" Shirt. Ich sagte ihm ich sei Allianzler und er gab mir nach einigem gesuche ein "Stormwind Military Academy" Shirt. (+1 Punkt für Blizzard)

Ich konnte Risen 2 anspielen, die Aussteller dort waren lustig (Hat immer wieder Sticker an die vorbeigehenden geschossen und konnte normalerweise immer den Kopf treffen ^^) noch dazu haben die einen dort in den Käfig gesperrt der dort war, weil er nicht Risen 1 gespielt hat ^^ (+1 Punkt für Risen 2 und geile Dialoge)

Bei Bioshock Infinite habe ich Gedacht das ist nicht ein Spiel, sondern ein Film. Hoffe das ist beim echten Game auch so (+1Punkt für 2K und ihre fanatischen Anhänger die T-Shirts wollen und stattdesen Duke Nukem Büsten kriegen ^^)

Und Natürlich Elder Scrolls Skyrim, epische Präsentation, kaufe ich mir fix (+10 Punkte für Skyrim und ihr Kino zwischen Diablo 3 und Battlefield 3)

Ich habe bei Dota 2 Gabe Newell gesehen, als ich ihn anredete hat er sich gewundert das ihn jemand erkannt hat, und er hat ein Foto mit mir gemacht. (Foto kommt die nächsten Tage, war nicht meine Kamera)

Der Rest war auch cool.

Minuspunkte:

4,90 für einen kleinen Burger? NIEMALS!

Game-Babes die mich anschauen als ob sie gleich Kotzen, bin ich wirklich so häßlich?

Leute die falsche Infos abgeben (Wo ist die schlange für Bioshock infinite? Dort? Okay, danke. [Am Ende war ich beim Probespielen von Darkness 2 und das Spiel war "bescheiden"])

Vordrängler, ich meine ehrlich, ein Typ der hinter mir war, war plötzlich vor mir als ich was aus meiner Tasche holte, und wird wütend als ich ihm sagte dass er sich vorgedrängelt hat.


----------

